# Topics > Toys >  R2-D2 Interactive Robotic Droid, Thinkway Toys, Markham, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thinkway Toys

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> This gutsy Droid comes to life like never before! Send instant or pre-programmed commands via remote control! Use the 10 buttons to program over 1000 action combinations!

----------


## Airicist

16" R2-D2 Interactive Robotic Droid by ThinkWay - Detailed Review, All Features covered

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> This R2-D2 droid looks & sounds very realistic. The Remote controller quickly lets everyone drive R2-D2 around and with easy access feature buttons you can then bring out many set-pieces that brings out the cheeky character of R2-D2 perfectly. With flashing lights, spinning head and high quality sound, this is a great RC model toy.
> 
> Packed with features and suitable for ages 4 years and up.
> The controller is very easy to pick up and before long you are driving R2-D2 around your house and with the Voice and Action buttons can really bring R2-D2 to life.
> One feature that really adds long-term play value is the ability to program unto 30 action and activity steps into R2-D2 that he will then carry out.
> The Leia image projection & voice activation are also fun & add to the charm & realism to this Remote Controlled droid.
> 
> Approximately 16" tall.
> R2-D2 Droid requires 6 x AA batteries 
> The RC controller requires 2 x AA batteries.

----------

